# Gotta Love Savage Accuracy



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

There a a lot of guns out there that shoot great right out of the box. A couple of my favorites are the inexpensive Savage 11 and 111. I'm not sure if its the caliber or the gun its self but with very little effort, it seems I can put together a load that shoots much better than I am capable of. This group is an example of just that. Had I been able to hold the gun a little more stable, I have no doubt I could have put all 5 through the same hole which is amazing for a bone stock rifle with a 22" barrel. Just gotta love the Accuracy of Savage rifles!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's an impressive group! Savages never cease to amaze me with their out-of-the-box accuracy.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Great shooters for sure! If only they weren't so dang ugly


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I recognize those targets, is that at 200 yards?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

waspocrew said:


> Great shooters for sure! If only they weren't so dang ugly


They may be ugly but they have a sweet spirit.


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

can you get that kind of accuracy from a 7mm-08? Does the Savage 11/111 have the accutrigger? 

Ive never really looked into them but the wife is wanting her own rifle so I will be in the market soon


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm thinking bout a Getting another savage now that they're chambering them in .338 federal


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My Savage 30-06 shot very accurate but the thing kicked twice as hard as my 7mm mag. does.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

They shoot great and I have had several, including some bench rest models but I still must say that they feel kinda junky to me for some reason. I will put up with a lot of junkiness for value and accuracy though. dodge trucks are the same way and I have one of those too.-----SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge, this is a 100 yrd group, if I want a group like that at 200, I would have to let my daughter shoot it lol.

Fez, Im having a really hard time with my 7mm-08, I wish I would have got it in a Savage but I got the 20" Rem 700. Ive tried 3 different bullets, 5 different powder weights of 3 different powders and I cant seem to get it under about 1.25". Again, not sure if its the caliber or the gun but I'm loosing interest in it rapidly. Between my .243, .260 and .308 its tough to justify a 7mm-08 anyway. Add to that its finicky as heck and I'm about ready to sell it and move onto something else.

SS, I love my old beater Dodge lol and yes the Savage is a little gritty and clunky but when they shoot like that, who cares


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I was very impressed when I shot my savage axis. Out of the box spectacular!

Cheddar


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love all my Savages.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

To answer the question on the 7mm-08, my wife has the Savage Model 11. That gun likes anything I load. I have shot 120 gr. BT's, 140'gr. BT's, and 139 gr. Interbonds. All three produced consistent sub MOA groups in the first sitting using Varget. That is the easiest shooting rifle I have ever loaded for. I want one for myself now!


----------

